# St.Croix Classic Cat (CC76H)?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I decided to upgrade one of my cat rods, and have found that the Classic Cat has been discontinued. Anyone know where I can purchase a CC76H? I contacted St.Croix, and they were not able to help. I found a few places online that still have them listed (Barlows), but they indicated that they were no longer in stock. Thanks!


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

http://www.billssportshop.com/rods/stcroix/classiccat.html

here's one. Try putting CC76H in Google or some of the other search engines. I got 3 pages on Google, but only a couple that "might" have poles...including this site.

spiff


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks, but I have sent Emails to all of the companies that are returned with a Google search (including that company). I think that my only hope is to find a Mom & Pop store that still has one in stock.


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

catfish connection sells the new jim moyer rod for bout $70..... inproved version of the e-cat line and a lot cheaper. last time i was at fisherman's warehouse they still had several st croix cats but that was a while ago.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

It no longer exists as far as I know. Not even the blank alone. This is about as close as your going to get.
http://www.stcroixrods.com/rods/default2.asp?rodname=24&section=spin
Model PGM80HM Bottom of the page.

I would check out the Lamiglas Live bait rods before I get the St. Croix. The Lamiglas LB series are *SWEET*


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Rooster, did you check out the Lamiglas LB series?

Jim


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

H2O Mellon has two new ones he bought last year, I think he gave up cattin..Pm, him he may want to sell, and he lives close to you I think.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

CountryKat, I did look at the Lamiglas rod, and they are certainly top shelf rods. However, they are listed as fast action, and I'm looking for a more moderate action rod (like the Classic Cat). I use circle hooks, and think that the moderate action helps keep the fish stuck with these hooks. In addition, I just want to have two of the same combos for cats. I find this to be an advantage. That is, I know what to expect from both rods. Thanks for the suggestion though!

Flathunter, did H20 Mellon seriously quit catfishing? Or, did he quit catfishing like Catking (quit catching)? I just don't want to send a PM that might not be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## RiverRat (Apr 5, 2004)

Rooster, good luck man...i use ONLY the CC80H St. Criox and hate to use any others for flatheads.When they stopped making them, i bought 4 more!!
As far as FAST action, thats why i prefer to use the Classic cats, i cant stand a light tip rod like the old E-cats or the new Quantum big cats...the Criox's are stiff as a board, just how i like my big cat rods.
If you want a SOFTER tip rod for circles, go with a Quantum Big cat rod...IMO.

Also, Lami's are OK, but they aint no cat rod....atleast not for big cats in tough wooded waters, NOTHING is tougher than the Classic cat rods by St. Croix!!!

Scott


----------

